

Thunderbird "papercuts" bug fixes - some continuing UX development - dbcooper
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird/Papercuts

======
dbcooper
"Papercut" is Mozilla's term for annoyances and inconsistencies experienced by
users when interacting with an app.

6 devs (so far) plan to fix 5 of these each over the next year, and improve
UX.

More details here:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.d...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.dev.apps.thunderbird/DhH1wDgfvi8)

